

Google Finance Stock Screener - pavel
http://finance.google.com/finance/stockscreener

======
ardit33
This is one area that google just doesn't get it:

Look at their front page: <http://finance.google.com/finance>

Readibility (i am not sure this word exists), is aweful, it looks like a mess
of random things placed on a white page.

This is one of the features that yahoo actually does a decent job:
<http://finance.yahoo.com/>

Sure, it looks like an average portal page, but it does the job. Much easier
in the eye.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
I disagree.

If you look at how they arrange data around a symbol (e.g.
<http://finance.google.com/finance?q=KO>) it's much better than Yahoo's
version.

In particular, tying news updates to price points on the chart (as well as
updating prices and volumes on mouse over) is excellent.

Another nice touch is putting the latest price and tick in the html page's
title tag, so I can see what's happening even while in another browser tab.

~~~
ardit33
until last year Goog finance was trailing heavily after yahoo finance. I know
that the best product doesn't always win, but in this case it seems that users
like Yahoo finance much better. Yahoo! Finance Market Share 52 times Bigger
than Google Finance <http://blog.searchenginewatch.com/blog/070319-114123>

Perhaps things have changed this year, with the release of the real-time
quotes.

~~~
xiaoma
Yahoo! Finance was already well established when Google Finance was launched.
It's not surprising that it still leads, just as the bloated Yahoo! email
service leads Gmail.

~~~
ardit33
I don't want to argue too much about this, but Yahoo search existed way before
Google search, yet many users switched eventually to google, and they took the
lion share of search.

Also mapquest was a service with lots of users, but google's maps were such a
better offering that people switched overnight to it.

You could argue that google hasn't made enough of compelling service for
people to bother switching from yahoo finance to it.

As for email, is a totally different thing. I still use hotmail, mainly b/c it
happen to be the first email i signed up with, and many of my old friends have
that address, so it is not the easiest thing to switch. (I also do have gmail,
and a yahoo email account).

While simple financial info lookup, just as search, are less sticky.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Yahoo finance has message boards. They're very sticky -- when I used to visit
them in 2001-2002, there were people who had known each other on the boards
for _years_.

------
senthil_rajasek
Stock Screeners have been around for a while, The one that I like (not
necessarily for aesthetics but for data quality and quantity)

<http://www.marketwatch.com/tools/stockresearch/screener/>

------
pragmatic
How is this news? Didn't this come out 4 months ago?

~~~
pavel
It says its new on <http://finance.google.com/>. I doubt Google would mark it
new for 4 months.

~~~
byrneseyeview
It must have been out in March, because I was able to complain that it didn't
work then:

[http://groups.google.com/group/Google-
Finance/browse_thread/...](http://groups.google.com/group/Google-
Finance/browse_thread/thread/2440eed7df789372)

------
ranparas
This has been around for at least few months now. I like it because it's much
more user friendly and faster compared to the one at my brokerage account,
without the hassle of logging in.

------
mhb
It would be nice to be able to back-test screens over specified time periods.

------
lyime
The first thing that came to my mind when I saw this was potential acquisition
for Digg. Google+Digg rumors have been on for quite some time now.

